

Is Quantum Mechanics an Island in Theoryspace? (2004) [pdf] - weinzierl
http://www.scottaaronson.com/papers/island.pdf

======
weinzierl
This is a good follow up read to the classic "NP-complete Problems and
Physical Reality"[1] and has not been discussed here.

[1] [http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-ph/0502072v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/quant-
ph/0502072v2.pdf)

